# Art > Art & Art History >  Moravian tennis great has backed Mucha

## Gilliatt Gurgle

Ivan Lendl takes interest in Alfons Mucha's posters.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articl...home-to-prague

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alphonse_Mucha

I like Mucha very mucha.
Somewhere among the art threads, I believe St. Luke's discussed Mucha.
As to Pat Rafter, I'm still searching for the connection to art.

----------


## stlukesguild

Yes... I have a couple of entries on Mucha in my blog:

https://tmblr.co/ZWG98rqRyJAT

https://tmblr.co/ZWG98r1KziPGv

----------

